# What specs will this macbook have? (website is unspecific)



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So I'm looking to get a macbook. I would like a macbook pro, and was originally going to get the 13 inch model. But then I thought if I'm going to be dishing out this money I may as well get the 15 inch model for what I heard was better performance and dedicated graphics (I don't game that much any more but it would be nice to have the knowledge that I could load up a fairly non-intensive game whenever I want) along with the bigger screen.

The only place that I can really get a macbook from at the moment is argos, as they let you buy now and pay in 6 months (which will be after I get my next student loan and will be able to afford it). The problem is, on the site, the specs that they list are really unspecific.

The model I'm looking at is a £1600 MGXA2B model:
Buy Apple Macbook Pro MGXA2B/A 15 Inch 16GB 256GB Laptop at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Laptops and netbooks.

First of all, under the specs if you scroll down it says it's an i7 dual core, but I thought these (and that model in particular) had quad cores? Under graphics it just says "shared graphics". Now I'm guessing that means integrated, but I've heard that Iris graphics are good regardless?

Basically, any information on the possible ambiguity of the specs would be great  I don't want to buy something without knowing exactly what I'm paying for.

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya thats a quad core, they just have the spec wrong. Intel doesn't make a 4th Gen dual core that is 2.2GHZ boosted to 3.4ghz... that is only available in Quad Core.

It only has the Iris... it does not have the 2nd GPU.

This is the same computer: MacBook Pro "Core i7" 2.2 15" Mid-2014 (IG) Specs (Retina Mid-2014 15", MGXA2LL/A, MacBookPro11,2, A1398, 2876) @ EveryMac.com


----------

